# Amplificador QSC RMX 2450



## El coyote (Feb 10, 2014)

Colegas el problema que tengo con este amplificador es el siguiente. Le cambie unos transistores de potencia que estaban en corto circuito pero cuando enciendo el equipo el aparato me enciende con el limitador led (clip) a encendido y no se apaga. Alguien me podria ayudar en eso, he medido la mayoria de los diodos y transistores, estando todos buenos en cuanto  a medicion se refiere. Alguna otra sugerencia?????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

Mediste tensión en parlantes ?

Los mosfet de los inyectores están bien ?

Tenés las 4 tensiones +110 , +55 , -55 , -110 ?

Te dejo el manual completo 

Saludos !


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 10, 2014)

El coyote dijo:


> Colegas el problema que tengo con este amplificador es el siguiente. Le cambie unos transistores de potencia que estaban en corto circuito pero cuando enciendo el equipo el aparato me enciende con el limitador led (clip) a encendido y no se apaga. Alguien me podria ayudar en eso, he medido la mayoria de los diodos y transistores, estando todos buenos en cuanto a medicion se refiere. Alguna otra sugerencia?????


 
Compa El coyote cuando se cambian los TR de Potencia, siempre hay que ajustar las bias compadrito, por ello le queda al tope en pocas palabras esta saturado


----------



## El coyote (Feb 10, 2014)

Gracias kowaky, si te refieres a que debo mover el potenciometro de la bias ya lo hice pero no me produjo nada satisfactorio. Lo realizare otra vez para ver el resultado. En cuanto a las tenciones las medire pero estoy casi seguro que estan presentes esos voltajes. Cracias colegas


----------



## ricdammo (Feb 14, 2014)

lo que pasa es que las rmx 2450 hay que cambiar los diodos que tiene  en las vias y en la mayoria de veces son zener bnno te digo que son recriticos y los mosfet no están conmutando el semibridge entre las dos tensiones de voltaje también te digo que debes de dejr las vias de base en 0.45 vdc de plarizacion debido a que cuando se calienta llega hasta 0.7vdc y alli es donde no se detecta el problema se deja por encima del nivel de ajuste cuando el umbral llega hasta 0,9 volts por exitacion del pre se queman de inmediato los transistores implicados de ese canal cualquier cosa me comenta yo las conozco bastante bn


----------



## mark7612 (Abr 28, 2014)

ricdammo dijo:


> lo que pasa es que las rmx 2450 hay que cambiar los diodos que tiene  en las vias y en la mayoria de veces son zener bnno te digo que son recriticos y los mosfet no están conmutando el semibridge entre las dos tensiones de voltaje también te digo que debes de dejr las vias de base en 0.45 vdc de plarizacion debido a que cuando se calienta llega hasta 0.7vdc y alli es donde no se detecta el problema se deja por encima del nivel de ajuste cuando el umbral llega hasta 0,9 volts por exitacion del pre se queman de inmediato los transistores implicados de ese canal cualquier cosa me comenta yo las conozco bastante bn



hola amigo  quiero que me saque de duda de la bias, en la base de los transistore driver tiene que medir un voltaje de 0.45 y no 0.7 porque cuando calibro solo me baja hasta 0.6 que puedo hacer en esta caso?


----------



## Arthas (Abr 9, 2020)

Amigo cambia los diodos del cuadre bias (1n4936) por otros mas rapidos (PR1004) y se mide a las resistencias de 3.3 ohms debes dejarlas en 0.45v.


----------

